# Best place to stay for Munich beer tour...



## ToddPhilly (Sep 7, 2006)

Which area of Munich would be most central to the majority of the best biergartens and bierhalles? Picking up on 3/9, been to Munich before, now looking to experience the beer. I would prefer to choose a hotel that is closer to that than the delivery center. Any thoughts? I just orderd that "beer drinker's guide to Munich" book, but it won't be in for a couple more days.

Thanks,
Todd


----------



## Bikie (May 2, 2004)

Try Hotel Platzl just a stagger away from the Hofbrauhaus and the Schwemme. http://www.platzl.de/english/index.html


----------



## beewang (Dec 18, 2001)

ToddPhilly said:


> Which area of Munich would be most central to the majority of the best biergartens and bierhalles? Picking up on 3/9, been to Munich before, now looking to experience the beer. I would prefer to choose a hotel that is closer to that than the delivery center. Any thoughts? I just orderd that "beer drinker's guide to Munich" book, but it won't be in for a couple more days.
> 
> Thanks,
> Todd


I have that book... but its absolutely useless.... You have to ask yourself, how many beirs you can drink before you are down on your arse

Also, once you are sitting down and enjoying the atmosphere, it is reallly hard to say " Okay!! now we've seem this place and tasted the beir, Lets goto the next one on the book..."

Don't believe me??:eeps: Give it a try....


----------



## emdreiSMG (Dec 10, 2003)

Bee, I couldn't disagree with you more. This is a good book. I've actually contributed some to the latest edition (which Todd Philly may be getting). If you wanna go to alot of different places and feel like you've scratched the surface of Munich's establishments and have alot of different biers, this book is a great guide.

It was my objective on my most recent trip (Oct. '06) to go to alot of bier places. The book gives a great overview and directions, via public trans., on how to get to each one. You don't have to get ploughed in 1 spot per night/day. It's actually fun to get a buzz and then travel a bit for the next .5 liter/mass. 

All of the directions start from the Hauptbahnhof. Therefore one of the best hotels you could choose is LeMeridien. Of course there are many others nearby, but LeMer is great as we have all previously discussed. Please feel free to PM me Todd for any info. you would like. I went to probably 20 establishments in my 8 days in Munich, almost all were noted in the book.


----------



## beewang (Dec 18, 2001)

emdreiSMG said:


> ... It's actually fun to get a buzz and then travel a bit for the next .5 liter/mass. ....


Okay... See!! That's the problem there!! I can't sit and have a measly .5L To me, its gotta be:

Gimme a .5L of Hafewaizen, a Maz (1L) of Pilsner and another .5L of Dunkel and make it quick!! Oh!! wait!! ... eh.. my wife would like a maz of Pilsner as well!!


To taste, I need to taste them ALL!!!


----------



## mapezzul (Jun 14, 2005)

I do not think that many of the biergartens are open that early. If my memory serves me correct. 

Also The Beer Drinkers Guide to Munich is awesome. I highly recommend it as a resource. The best part of it is it gives detailed directions using mass transit, rates the beer and the atmosphere. 

Two establishments that must be visited are Weisses Brauhaus (Schneider) for food and beer. Anything Augustiner, for beer, it is near impossible to get stateside and it is the best of the munich productions currently in non-wheat beer form (most of the rest I can get with little or no effort). 

Notice how I did not even mention the HB... yeah it is nice to walk through and all that but is not that great in any other manner, I prefer to walk across the street to the left of the hard rock and eat/drink at the Augustiner. 

If the BierGartens are open there are a lot of excellent ones and some not so great.

I spent an entire week in Munich last August drinking (my other hobby) and visited most places in the book I and others listed above. I too stayed at LeMeridian, great deal and nice place all around.
Also if you have not looked at the sticky about beer, do it!

Best of luck and Prost!:thumbup:


----------



## ToddPhilly (Sep 7, 2006)

Thanks! I took a look at the sticky about beer, and it made me thirsty  It sounds like the best thing to do is stay at la meridian and make that my base camp. I didn't realize the "beers of munich" book gave public transportation info from there, but that's fantastic! I'm only going to be in munich friday through sunday, so I was hoping to go to 5 or 6 different places for lunch/dinner/drinks etc. Now I can't wait for my book to arrive


----------



## emdreiSMG (Dec 10, 2003)

mapezzul said:


> Two establishments that must be visited are Weisses Brauhaus (Schneider) for food and beer. Anything Augustiner, for beer, it is near impossible to get stateside and it is the best of the munich productions currently in non-wheat beer form (most of the rest I can get with little or no effort).
> 
> :thumbup:


Augustiner is good bier for sure. I am a bit disappointed in their weiss bier however. IMO, their Edelstoff and regular Augustiner helles are perfect though.

Another one not available stateside AND HIGHLY WORTHY is Paulaner Brauhaus's "Thomas Zwickl lager". Damn, that is some of the cleanest bier I have ever had!

Schneider is also not my taste in weiss bier, so I haven't tried the Weisses Brauhaus. That good eh Mapezzul?

For excellent weissbier/weizenbier/hefeweizen, I look no further than Franziskaner, Paulaner, Hacker-Pschorr and Erdinger. They are unbelievably fresh in Munich!

BTW, "BRAU" is pronounced "BROY".


----------



## mapezzul (Jun 14, 2005)

emdreiSMG said:


> Augustiner is good bier for sure. I am a bit disappointed in their weiss bier however. IMO, their Edelstoff and regular Augustiner helles are perfect though.
> 
> Another one not available stateside AND HIGHLY WORTHY is Paulaner Brauhaus's "Thomas Zwickl lager". Damn, that is some of the cleanest bier I have ever had!
> 
> ...


Weisses has some great food, and the atmosphere is great. I tend to prefer their wheat beer over all others. The Aventinus is something special and has not been replicated elsewhere, especially in icebock form. I do like Frazisakaner but most of the others are now just relabeled. Paulaner still has some great beer (in Munich) not designed for mass distribution and worth the trip. I also agree that the Augustiner wheat beer is not that great but what they are known for as you listed is some of the best bier in Bavaria if not the world.

This next trip I am taking in late March is to Belgium to try some of their beer, fresh. Because what I have tasted in the US and what I have read about seem to be too far off.

Best of luck! and in reality you can not go wrong with any of the beer while in Germany it is all better than what we drink on our side of the pond.!:thumbup:


----------



## beewang (Dec 18, 2001)

emdreiSMG said:


> Augustiner is good bier for sure. I am a bit disappointed in their weiss bier however. .....


We just don't see things eye to eye The wife and I thought Augustiner Weiss is by far the BEST!!:thumbup: hefenweiser


----------



## CAPT1809 (Oct 28, 2006)

If you are considering staying around the Hbf, then the Hotel Uhland is another option because if you p/u your car during the stay, they have plenty of parking...free..It's about a 5-7 minute walk from where La Meridien is, and not far from the park used for Oktoberfest.

I think you need to stop here: http://www.andechser-am-dom.de/. This place is right there on the Marienplatz, W off Weinstrasse 7 toward the church. If your are fluent in German, it's nice to enjoy the bar chat, if not, it's still fabulous. Nice friendly place. Then once you get on the road, go to the place that makes their beer: http://www.andechs.de/index.asp?lng=en. Its just SW of Munich and a nice drive. Great food at both places. Beer quality speaks for itself!! We spent time at both locations 4 weeks ago during our ED...


----------

